# Girls/Ladies - Prominent Adam's Apple on a Guy?



## JitteryJack

What are your thoughts on a large adam's apple?


----------



## BadGirl

Don,t mind,


----------



## arnie

What about women with large adam's apples?

Ann Coulter:


----------



## cafune

Can't be sure why, but I find men with prominent adam's apples so very attractive. It's almost like a thing for me.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

Mine is annoyingly larger than I'd like it to be.. (Not to be taken out of context!)


----------



## Charmander

:mushy


----------



## Zeppelin

I have one, so I voted for sexy.


----------



## Nekomata

I don't really care~


----------



## gunner21

Prominent Adams apple means low body fat which means you have a chiseled look. So, yes it is attractive.


----------



## dal user

I have an adams apple that i consider to be quite big

Should i post a photo of it ladies?


----------



## hammerfast

I knew this Italian girl and she liked adam apple on guys with a moustache and a goatee (sorry my English I don't know what it's called in English)


----------



## ItsEasierToRun

gunner21 said:


> *Prominent Adams apple means low body fat* which means you have a chiseled look..


No it doesn't.. :blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have no idea. I'm not sure I've ever paid attention to a guy's Adam's apple or seen one that seemed in any way off putting. :stu


----------



## gunner21

ItsEasierToRun said:


> No it doesn't.. :blank


Umm yes, low bf would mean that you'll have a slimmer face/nick/no double chin. Of course, it also depends on genetics as to where you store fat in the body. One could potentially have a beer gut and a prominent adam's apple.


----------



## Yer Blues

Anthropologists believe that the adam's apple mimics throat testicles. This is why some women like them.


----------



## housebunny

Yer Blues said:


> Anthropologists believe that the adam's apple mimics throat testicles. This is why some women like them.


:lol Thank you for this very important message! I heard the music in my head.


----------

